# Hi guys im new and i need help!!



## Swift (Feb 15, 2012)

Can I upload some photos I've taken and saved on my iPod touch directly onto here through the iPod? I'ts asking for a URL. Is there a way to get the images URL from my photo gallery?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 16, 2012)

You need to upload your images to a hosting site like PhotoBucket or Flickr.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 16, 2012)

480sparky said:


> You need to upload your images to a hosting site like PhotoBucket or Flickr.


You can also upload images to your TPF gallery, and grab the URL from there.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## Swift (Feb 16, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> You need to upload your images to a hosting site like PhotoBucket or Flickr.



Ok thanks  do you recommend using watermarks to prevent people from stealing your work on here? I'm a bit nervous about it


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 16, 2012)

If someone wants your image bad enough, no watermark is going to keep them from working around that. This is unfortunately life, posting on the internet


----------



## Swift (Feb 16, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:
			
		

> If someone wants your image bad enough, no watermark is going to keep them from working around that. This is unfortunately life, posting on the internet



So then basically you're saying that it's not worth the time?


----------



## KmH (Feb 16, 2012)

No. He is simply saying that any photo you put on the internet can be copied without your permission.

At least with a watermark, people will know who they stole the photo from. They may even leave the watermark so everyone knows who they stole the photo from.

Obviously, if you don't put your photos online fewer people will see them.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 16, 2012)

Swift said:


> Ok thanks  do you recommend using watermarks to prevent people from stealing your work on here? I'm a bit nervous about it


----------



## Swift (Feb 16, 2012)

Lmao!


----------



## Swift (Feb 16, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> No. He is simply saying that any photo you put on the internet can be copied without your permission.
> 
> At least with a watermark, people will know who they stole the photo from. They may even leave the watermark so everyone knows who they stole the photo from.
> 
> Obviously, if you don't put your photos online fewer people will see them.



Ok thanks! So how do you keep them from taking the watermark off without making it stand out so boldly from the picture? I was thinking put it small and bold on one of the sides, so that it's obvious that someone has stole it because it's been cropped and you could come fourth with the original


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 16, 2012)

Swift said:


> Ok thanks! So how do you keep them from taking the watermark off without making it stand out so boldly from the picture? I was thinking put it small and bold on one of the sides, so that it's obvious that someone has stole it because it's been cropped and you could come fourth with the original



Watermarks prove nothing.  Registration with the Copyright Office will.


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

Peano said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like you're being a bit over-cautious. How valuable (commercially) are your images, and how much of that value would be preserved by web-size images? I would guess the answers are "not much" and "not much" in that order.



I'm sure my photos are worth a pretty large amount, however I'm not at that point yet. I started for real last week and everyone on apps are asking if they can borrow them. And I don't understand your last question sorry. The pictures I take are mainly reflections of landscapes and sunsets. Sounds a bit like the usual amateur things to take pictures of, but I assure you mine are pretty top notch. I can go out into any environment and take a really great photo, and I don't edit any of them unless there's annoying flares or the occasional finger in the corner of the lens due to me trying to get tight wet angles without falling in water lol


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

Peano said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like you're being a bit over-cautious. How valuable (commercially) are your images, and how much of that value would be preserved by web-size images? I would guess the answers are "not much" and "not much" in that order.



I've changed my profile picture to show you one of mine. I'll change it to show others if you'd like. And on second thought, watermarks don't concern me at the moment. I just want to share


----------



## Bossy (Feb 17, 2012)

The only reason I put my initials on mine is so someday when I'm famous, people will recognize them  Like j*​


----------



## chuasam (Feb 17, 2012)

I sometimes put a small watermark with my website address to direct people there.


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> The only reason I put my initials on mine is so someday when I'm famous, people will recognize them  Like j*



Winning!


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

chuasam said:
			
		

> I sometimes put a small watermark with my website address to direct people there.



Good idea!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 17, 2012)

Swift said:


> *I'm sure my photos are worth a pretty large amount*, however I'm not at that point yet. *I started for real last week* and everyone on apps are asking if they can borrow them. And I don't understand your last question sorry. The pictures I take are mainly reflections of landscapes and sunsets. Sounds a bit like the usual amateur things to take pictures of,* but I assure you mine are pretty top notch. I can go out into any environment and take a really great photo*, and* I don't edit any of them unless there's annoying flares or the occasional finger in the corner of the lens* due to me trying to get tight wet angles without falling in water lol



Oh, come on.
This is a troll or a 12 year old.


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> Oh, come on.
> This is a troll or a 12 year old.



Really? I'm 17. What makes you think I'm trolling?


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> Oh, come on.
> This is a troll or a 12 year old.



And my profile pict on here is one I took if you're thinking I'm lying. My brother was with me yesterday when I did. It's a puddle and it sorta looks like a lake the angle I took it. We were at some catholic church parking lot


----------



## Bossy (Feb 17, 2012)

You might not be a troll, but I bet you've been lied to about your photography. Have you had them peer reviewed? Or is it just your parents and friends telling your you're amazing?​


----------



## NickA (Feb 17, 2012)

Swift said:


> I've changed my profile picture to show you one of mine. I'll change it to show others if you'd like. And on second thought, watermarks don't concern me at the moment. I just want to share



Then share.  Post some pics...


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 17, 2012)

Swift said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your total confidence in your ability.
So far undisplayed.


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> Your total confidence in your ability.
> So far undisplayed.



I'm VERY confident. What do u mean by displaying it?


----------



## NickA (Feb 17, 2012)

Swift said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meaning, post some of your work.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> Your total confidence in your ability.
> So far undisplayed.



And what makes me confident is my experience of my own printing and developing with pictures I'd take with a film camera, visual FX experience, and independent filming


----------



## NickA (Feb 17, 2012)

Swift said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great.  But you starting this thread by asking if you could upload pictures.  You've had a few suggestions on how to do it, so do it.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 17, 2012)

More likely what makes you confident is the fact you're young. And the "everybody wins" mentality they teach y'all now. Independent filming means digital, lets see some films ​


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

NickA said:
			
		

> Meaning, post some of your work.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/76568-how-post-pictures-use-forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html



Thanks so much for the link! I thought this was just an app on mobile! ))


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> More likely what makes you confident is the fact you're young. And the "everybody wins" mentality they teach y'all now. Independent filming means digital, lets see some films



YouTube: SwiftParkour94


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> More likely what makes you confident is the fact you're young. And the "everybody wins" mentality they teach y'all now. Independent filming means digital, lets see some films



And I am more of "survival of the fittest". I've been doing all of this for less than 4 months now


----------



## Bossy (Feb 17, 2012)

Well. I honestly don't know what to say about your videos. Because I'm not a video person. But the lighting isn't amazing, and its really much like the other 100k home videos on there. You can't rely on your subject to make a great video.​


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> Well. I honestly don't know what to say about your videos. Because I'm not a video person. But the lighting isn't amazing, and its really much like the other 100k home videos on there. You can't rely on your subject to make a great video.



I expected that because it's hard to understand this kind of movement. And I don't rely on my subject at all, and I have other experimental videos I've made as tests and plan on using in future videos. People like myself enjoy first-person videos so I enjoy what I do and I edit my friends videos. I almost got a job at SkyWalk but they chose someone else due to more experience and he works for video company. I'm still learning, I'm not here to brag or declare I'm the best, but rather to share my artistic skills and get opinions from the public


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

Peano said:
			
		

> Have you heard the old saying "A picture is worth a thousand words"?



Yes....and...?


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> Well. I honestly don't know what to say about your videos. Because I'm not a video person. But the lighting isn't amazing, and its really much like the other 100k home videos on there. You can't rely on your subject to make a great video.



Oh and I like keeping things naturally the way they are without any color adjustments (pertaining to photos), but I'm starting to want to experiment with them and see what neat things I could come up with. I'm fairly new to Photoshop. Before photography I was messing with animation of texts, one of them is on my channel


----------



## NickA (Feb 17, 2012)

Swift said:


> Peano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, I don't know if you are being sarcastic or you just don't understand.  Post some pictures that you have taken.  We want to see them.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 17, 2012)

Swift said:


> Bossy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not talking about post processing, at all. ​


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

NickA said:
			
		

> Dude, I don't know if you are being sarcastic or you just don't understand.  Post some pictures that you have taken.  We want to see them.



Ok I will when I can get on my laptop. I'm going to Oceanside this weekend and I'm taking more there. My teacher let me borrow her camera because I'm tired of using the fisheye lens on my GoPro. It's 12.1 mega pixels O.O that's a bit more than the others I've taken. Normally I walk around town, especially when it's getting late in search for great shots. I will admit to having a huge advantage over most photographers because I do parkour, so I can climb up onto roof tops, ledges, etc. for the position angles I desire. I'm also going to try to get some Picts or record wildlife under water with my GoPro's waterproof housing if I get the chance to which I highly doubt, but I will make an attempt to. It'd be best if it was at Monterey's bay. So much coral reefs and wildlife! I should plan a scuba diving trip there actually


----------



## Swift (Feb 17, 2012)

Bossy said:
			
		

> I'm not talking about post processing, at all.



You were talking about lighting. I can work with lighting on the programs I have but I choose not to. It's not that hard, texturize, glow, mess with radius/intensity etc., and feather. Ta-daaa


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 17, 2012)

No single human can be this dumb even at 17; it's a troll


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree! Or one of the new breed of young idiots that seem to actually believe the "give every kid a trophy" sh1t!


----------



## TreasuredMemories (Feb 17, 2012)

LMAO!!!!!!!!! TOO FUNNY and SO TRUE!!! haha!! 




480sparky said:


> Swift said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks  do you recommend using watermarks to prevent people from stealing your work on here? I'm a bit nervous about it


----------



## NickA (Feb 17, 2012)

I was at a basketball tournament two weeks ago. Every team that participated got a trophy, all the same size. WTH.  Why even try to win if you get a prize regardless.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 17, 2012)

NickA said:


> I was at a basketball tournament two weeks ago. Every team that participated got a trophy, all the same size. WTH.  Why even try to win if you get a prize regardless.



yep.. demotivational as hell!


----------

